# Fans in or out?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's a noob question. We are installing four fans onto our canopy, do i want them all aimed out or in? or two in two out? how is best way?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im no pro, but i would say either two in two out, so air moves across the top of the tank, taking the heat out with it, or all going out, so it sucks cool air under it and out the side. all in, and the heat would have no where to go but down at your tank, it would be like blowing a hair dryer on it all day and night.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

All Blowing out. 

You don't need an air flow like in a PC, blowing across the CPU/GPU etc etc. You just need the hot air to be extracted ASAP, hot air rises so straight up and straight out is good stuff.


----------

